# Dell R720 H310 MINI SAS/SATA RAID controller



## screenpro (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm trying to install freeBSD FreeBSD 9 on a Dell R720 with a Perc H310 Mini controller, but it's having problems detecting the RAID controller. Does anyone know where I can find a driver for it*?* Thanks. I tried searching on the internet but with zero result.
FEnton


----------

